# Pen Drive No me deja borrar - Write Protected

## diegoto

Que tal gente, tengo un pen drive que lo uso mucho, y creo que se me arruino, guarde un par de cosas y ahora cuando quise formatiar me dice que esta protegido, y ademas, tampoco me deja eliminar los archivos.

Probe en Linux y Windows y en ambos me pasa lo mismo.

Alguna forma de borrar la partición y arrancarlo de cero ??

Gracias

EDIT:

Algunos datos

```

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTravelerMini PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 2015232 512-byte hardware sectors (1032 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is on

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 80 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 2015232 512-byte hardware sectors (1032 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is on

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 80 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is on !!!! ?????

```

localhost ~ # fdisk /dev/sdb1

You will not be able to write the partition table.

```

```

localhost ~ # mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1

mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)

mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1

```

----------

## JotaCE

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Que tal gente, tengo un pen drive que lo uso mucho, y creo que se me arruino, guarde un par de cosas y ahora cuando quise formatiar me dice que esta protegido, y ademas, tampoco me deja eliminar los archivos.
> 
> Probe en Linux y Windows y en ambos me pasa lo mismo.
> 
> Alguna forma de borrar la partición y arrancarlo de cero ??
> ...

 

Para mi seria una opcion llevarlo fisicamente a la papelera de reciclage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## diegoto

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

He visto un par con la misma falla ya, se arregla con $50 mas o menos, que es lo que vale un kingston 1Gb nuevo.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

con hdparm deberías poder configurar eso, comprueba con hdparm que valore ste deja toquetear.

Si no, hay algunos dipositivos que tienen una especie de jumper o chapita en un lado que pone el dispositivo en modo de sólo lectura. A ver si va ser tu caso.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> He visto un par con la misma falla ya, se arregla con $50 mas o menos, que es lo que vale un kingston 1Gb nuevo.
> 
> Salud!

 

Buf, si que está la cosa mal por ahí, el euro es más caro que el dolar, pero aún así, ese sería el precio aproximado de uno de 8 gigas. Mismo modelo, el data traveler de kingston.

http://inside-pc.net/busqueda.php?Seccion=12&marc=419&Familia=262&Subfamilia=262002

El de un giga ni lo tienen ya, el de 2 no llega a los 8 euros. 

gringo, el data traveler no tiene ningún tipo de jumper ni nada.

A mi solo me ha salido defectuoso uno, de 2 gigas, y compro bastantes cacharros de estos porque son baratos, pequeños y tienen un precio muy asequible (no voy a comisión ni nada   :Laughing:  ). Pero todo indica que hay algún tipo de problema con ese dispositivo. Si tienes tu ticket de compra te sugiero que vayas a la tienda y tires de garantía. Si el dueño de la tienda no es capaz de formatearlo delante de ti y hace poco que lo compraste, debería cambiártelo por uno que funcione.

----------

## pcmaster

¿No tendrá algún tipo de protección contra escritura por software (como los antiguos Iomega Zip)?

----------

## achaw

[OFFTOPIC]Muy mal. Va, desde que yo tengo uso de memoria nunca estuvieron bien. Esta todo sobreevaluado y los sueldos, bajisimos. Ni siquiera hay relacion de precio/conversion, teniendo en cuenta que el dolar esta aproximadamente $3 y el euro $5, un pendrive de 2 gigas esta aproximadamente $70, y con suerte...Es dificil por estos lados del charco mantenerse acorde a las tendencias actuales de la tecnologia por estas razones expresada....

Saludos [/OFFTOPIC]

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿No tendrá algún tipo de protección contra escritura por software (como los antiguos Iomega Zip)?

 

No tengo los planos de la circuitería, pero mucho me sorprendería. Son dispositivos realmente simples donde lo que prima es el precio. Dudo mucho que hayan gastado más silicio del estrictamente necesario para implementar la memoria.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # fdisk /dev/sdb1
> ...

 

Ujummm, creo que tienes un pequeño error aqui

Para hacerle fdisk al pen no debes colocar 1 al final, ya que no vas a particionar la partición sino el dispositivo como tal. Lo correcto seria 

```
fdisk /dev/sdb
```

 alli borras la que esta (Si es que esta) y despues si creas la partición fat y luego le das formato. Ya me ha sucedido antes y con eso lo he resuelto.

PD: Por lo general suele suceder que un usuario inexperto se ha tirado la particion fat del pen con un fdisk DOS ó ha machacado la tabla de particiones jugando con el pen  :Razz:  . Por lo que WinMoco$ ve una particion fantasma donde no hay información valida de disco, igual pasa en linux.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ahora que don eleazar menciona el error que a todos se nos pasó por alto me viene a la memoria esta aplicación para windows que alega ser capaz de reparar en algunos casos fallas en la memoria flash... Espero tengas un windows a mano o virtualbox-bin así nos contás si funciona o no  :Very Happy: 

De todas formas si lo que hace es simplemente escribir ceros no creo que solucione nada.

Antes de terminar de darlo por muerto, al menos dale una muerte digna:

```
cat /dev/urandom > /deb/sdb
```

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De todas formas si lo que hace es simplemente escribir ceros no creo que solucione nada.
> 
> 

 

En linux tenemos la mejor aplicación para escribir ceros  :Razz: 

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<pendrive>

```

De fodas formas, si fdisk no puede escribir dudo que dd sea diferente.

----------

## diegoto

La intencion era arreglar el bichito y no comprar uno nuevo, se que son baratos, pero bueno.

```

localhost ~ # fdisk /dev/sdb

You will not be able to write the partition table.

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 3936.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb: 1031 MB, 1031798784 bytes

16 heads, 32 sectors/track, 3936 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 512 * 512 = 262144 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1        3936     1007600    6  FAT16

```

You will not be able to write the partition table. !!

```

localhost ~ # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1

dd: writing to `/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted

1+0 records in

0+0 records out

0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.000135583 s, 0.0 kB/s

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## AnFe

Seguro que no tiene un interruptor, pestañita o palanca que active un modo de sólo lectura?

----------

## diegoto

No no tiene nada, a menos qe este adentro  :Very Happy: 

Lo quise abrir y esta como sellado..

----------

## JotaCE

dificilmente esos aparatos puedan tener un interruptor o algo asi como los traen los reproductores mp3, sigo pensando que esas madriolas son desechables, 

aqui un pendrive de 8 gigas costaria unos 50 dolares mas o menos! :S

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> dificilmente esos aparatos puedan tener un interruptor o algo asi como los traen los reproductores mp3, sigo pensando que esas madriolas son desechables, 
> 
> aqui un pendrive de 8 gigas costaria unos 50 dolares mas o menos! :S

 

De hecho, son desechables... No se supone que la memoria flash tiene un límite teórico de 10.000 cambios de estado?

Salud!

----------

## diegoto

Pero el mio tenia que ser immortal !!! ahhh!!

----------

## JotaCE

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Pero el mio tenia que ser immortal !!! ahhh!!

 

una verdadera pena, lo siento jovencito, su pendrive ha dejado este mundo para dirigirse al cielo de los pendrives.

"no somos nada"

"y pensar que todos vamos a ir a parar a lo mismo"

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> La intencion era arreglar el bichito y no comprar uno nuevo, se que son baratos, pero bueno.
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # fdisk /dev/sdb
> ...

 

Intentaste borrar la que tiene defectuosa? No llenarla de ceros, sino eliminar la que esta

----------

## diegoto

Bueno la solucion fue enviarle a Kingston que me fallo el pen y me dijeron lo siguiente después de decirme qe podrían ser los drivers los que fallaba !

```

Hola Diego,

Le vamos a cambiar la pieza directamente de los Estados Unidos. Entre 24-48 horas mas o menos recibira un email de nuestro departamento de RMA con instrucciones en como se le va a cambiar. Por favor espere por este email. Su numero de caso de referencia es 1-xxxxxxxx que le servira si necesita comunicarse con nosotros sobre este asunto.

Estamos a su disposicion para lo que haga falta.

Gracias,

Julio C Andrade

Kingston Technology EEUU

Soporte Tecnico

```

Saludos!

----------

